# Maid service Dubai Marina



## blueskydiver (Aug 20, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a maid/cleaning service for 1 or 2 days a week only that they have used
thanks


----------



## Onelasttime (Dec 4, 2012)

Ive tried a few since we have been here but it tends to be hit and miss on the actual maid they send. We have been using bubbles for a few months now and the lady that we have is brilliant. They "seem" slightly nicer to their staff that others we have tried but I could be totally wrong!


----------

